#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Созерцание непостоянства

## Ассаджи

В связи упомянутой недавно Сергеем Кхемака суттой
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-089.html
я хотел бы обсудить созерцание непостоянства.

В Велама сутте (АН 10.20) говорится, что созерцание непостоянства (aniccasa&ntilde;&ntilde;a) в течение одного мгновения (буквально «щелчка пальцев») приносит больший плод, чем любое подаяние или развитие дружелюбия.

Что же именно означает фраза из Анапанасати сутты:

(13) Он тренируется вдыхать, отслеживая непостоянство, 
он тренируется выдыхать, отслеживая непостоянство. 

В целом, согласно Аниччасання сутте (СН, Кхандхавагга, §102, Ro: 3.154), где превозносятся преимущества этого созерцания, оно определяется как созерцание возникновения (samudayo) и исчезновения (atthangamo).

Наиболее авторитетный комментарий к Анапанасати сутте, приведенный в Патисамбхидамагге (III, 492), разъясняет, что речь идет о созерцании возникновения и исчезновения пяти совокупностей (кхандха) в смысле взаимообусловленного возникновения (Патисамбхидамагга, I, 285-292).

Да и в самих суттах возникновение и исчезновение разъясняются через предпосылки взаимообусловленного возникновения:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-057.html

Это проливает свет на соответствующий отрывок из Сатипаттхана сутты:

При этом монах мыслит: 
(1) "Это - материальная форма; это - возникновение материальной формы; 
это - исчезновение материальной формы.
(2) Это - чувство; это - возникновение чувства; 
это - исчезновение чувства.
(3) Это - восприятие; это - возникновение восприятия; 
это - исчезновение восприятия.
(4) Это - конструкции; это - возникновение конструкций; 
это - исчезновение конструкций.
(5) Это - сознание; это - возникновение сознания; 
это - исчезновение сознания".

Можно сделать вывод, что речь идет о возникновении и исчезновении при возникновении и исчезновении соотвествующих предпосылок взаимообусловленного возникновения.

Например, в случае жажды (таньха), непостоянство и обусловленную природу которой особо рекомендуется созерцать:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-081.html
речь идет о двух предпосылках - чувстве (ведана) и неведении (авиджджа).

В Чхачхакка сутте
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn148.html
эта причинно-следственная связь чувства и жажды приводится в прямой связи с возникновением и исчезновением жажды. Кроме того, предлагается удобный способ отслеживания взаимообусловленного возникновения по отдельным сферам восприятия (аятана). Например, возникновение и исчезновение сознания можно отслеживать по конкретным сферам: сознание глаза, сознание уха, и т.д.

Из англоязычных авторов на подобную тему написал книгу  
"Change: an examination of impermanence in experience" Саманера Бодхесако:
http://www.geocities.com/cmdsg.geo/change.htm
http://www.geocities.com/cmdsg.geo/change.zip
В ней он, основываясь на первоисточниках, приходит к подобному выводу.

Таким образом, согласно ранним источникам, речь идет не о неком потоке постоянного изменения, а о возникновении и исчезновении в связи с возникновением и исчезновением соответствующих предпосылок.

----------

Morris Allan (15.09.2010)

----------


## ddd

Ассаджи,

 А разве нельзя сказать:созерцай мыслительную активность или созерцай мысли;то, как они возникают и то, как они уходят.
Ведь в сутре сказано:
"При этом монах мыслит:...".


 Разве они (мысли) не подобно каплям воды, падающим на камень? Разве в процессе созерцания не возникает какое-то новое чувство (новое тело, новая природа - знание тела,знание природы)?

----------


## sergey

Трудно что-то добавить к такому аргументированному и снабженному ссылками собщению, как первое.
Я согласен, что ощущения (ведана) , санскары и т.д. возникают причинно обусловленными. Как раз об ощущениях я недавно тоже задумывался, что они возникают при наличии контакта, как условия.
Здесь, кстати, возникает одно обстоятельство, о котором упоминали не так давно на других форумах БФ и о котором, если правильно понимаю, говорили дзенские наставники. Если мы наблюдаем за ощущениями в сидячей медитации, то чтобы появиться ощущению, нужно восприятие какого-нибудь объекта (попросту говоря, чего-нибудь), но если мы начинаем наблюдать за ощущением, то этот объект уже уходит из поля сознания и тогда, естественно, ощущение, обусловленное контактом, тоже исчезает. То же можно сказать о некоторых санскарах, например, гневе. Есть в уме предмет или обстоятельства, вызывающие его - есть он, когда мы начинаем рассматривать его, мысль оставляет в стороне эти обстоятельства и, соответственно, гнев исчезает. Так толком и не рассмотришь. Здесь, возможно, (Имхо) нужно более-менее ясно осознавать цель конкретного созерцания, и, видимо, нужна более-менее тонкая настройка нимитты, о которой (нимитте) мы столько написали.
Еще две вещи: 1)Ощущение - Ведана. Может быть, это всем очевидно, но на всякий случай уточню. В психологии, которой мы касались в университете, ощущениями, бывало, называли, так сказать, первичные данные восприятия: зрительные ощущения, звуковые, тактильные и т.д. Насколько я понимаю, ведана - это другое. Это та "приятственность" или "неприятственность", болезненность, которая возникает в процессе восприятия чего-либо(сукха, дукха, асукхадукха). Кажется, в примечаниях к "Вопросам Милинды" А.Парибок написал, что слово ведана еще имеет значение "боль" (оказывается, это и в словаре написано :Smilie: ) и что оно однокоренное с "веды", ведать.
2)Давно думал спросить здесь или на форуме проф. Торчинова насчет причин. Есть ведь причина, как толчок, например бросок камня - причина его попадания в окно. Есть причина, как условие, например, земля для произрастания растения. Насколько я знаю, хету - это как раз последняя. А паччая - иногда переводится как сопутствующая причина, а иногда фактически  является синонимом хету.
Вот, что написано в этом тексте http://www.palikanon.com/english/sangaha/chapter_1.htm :
Hetu is usually rendered by 'causal condition'. In the Suttas we often come across such phrases as 'ko hetu, ko paccayo', - 'what cause, what reason'. In the Abhidhamma both hetu and paccaya are differentiated and are used in specific senses. The term hetu is applied to the six roots explained above. Paccaya is an aiding condition (upakaraka dhamma). Like the root of a tree is hetu. Paccaya is like water, manure, etc. 
Видимо в ближайшее время, в силу обстоятельств, регулярно принимать участие в обсуждении мне будет сложно, так что написал сразу кучу всего.

----------

Балабуст (29.01.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А разве нельзя сказать:созерцай мыслительную активность или созерцай мысли;то, как они возникают и то, как они уходят. 
> Ведь в сутре сказано: 
> "При этом монах мыслит:...".


Это всего лишь перевод, причем с английского.
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm
Привожу этот фрагмент на языке оригинала. Слова "мыслит" здесь нет, глаголом выступает "anupassii" - отслеживает, созерцает, рефлексирует.

Речь идет о созерцании непостоянства  - явления, его возникновения и его прекращения. Причем далее прямо говорится о созерцании "факторов возникновения" (samudayadhamma) и "факторов исчезновения" (vayadhamma), то есть об анализе в смысле взаимообусловленного возникновения.

Idha,  bhikkhave,  bhikkhu–  ‘iti  ruupa.m,  iti  ruupassa  samudayo,  iti ruupassa   attha’ngamo;   iti   vedanaa,   iti  vedanaaya  samudayo,  iti  vedanaaya attha’ngamo;  iti  sa~n~naa,  iti  sa~n~naaya  samudayo,  iti  sa~n~naaya attha’ngamo; iti sa’nkhaaraa,   iti   sa’nkhaaraana.m   samudayo,  iti  sa’nkhaaraana.m  attha’ngamo;  iti vi~n~naa.na.m,   iti   vi~n~naa.nassa   samudayo,   iti   vi~n~naa.nassa   attha’ngamo’ti;  iti ajjhatta.m  vaa  dhammesu  dhammaanupassii viharati, bahiddhaa vaa dhammesu dhammaanupassii    viharati,    ajjhattabahiddhaa   vaa   dhammesu   dhammaanupassii  viharati;  samudayadhammaanupassii vaa dhammesu viharati, vayadhammaanupassii   vaa   dhammesu  viharati,  samudayavayadhammaanupassii  vaa dhammesu  viharati.




> Есть в уме предмет или обстоятельства, вызывающие его - есть он, когда мы начинаем рассматривать его, мысль оставляет в стороне эти обстоятельства и, соответственно, гнев исчезает.


Значит, можно отследить исчезновение гнева.




> Здесь, возможно, (Имхо) нужно более-менее ясно осознавать цель конкретного созерцания, и, видимо, нужна более-менее тонкая настройка нимитты, о которой (нимитте) мы столько написали.


В Сатипаттхана сутте, например, подразумевается, что такому исследованию предпосылок явлений предшествует развитие саматхи, достижение джханы (первые три основы памятования).




> 2)Давно думал спросить здесь или на форуме проф. Торчинова насчет причин. Есть ведь причина, как толчок, например бросок камня - причина его попадания в окно. Есть причина, как условие, например, земля для произрастания растения. Насколько я знаю, хету - это как раз последняя. А паччая - иногда переводится как сопутствующая причина, а иногда фактически является синонимом хету.


Как я понимаю, хету - это инструментальная, "коренная" причина, а паччая - необходимая предпосылка, по крайней мере в ранних текстах. Иногда в ранних текстах эти слова употребляются как почти синонимы.

По-моему, в данном случае незачем слишком детально классифицировать все возможные классы причин и предпосылок, создавая сложные терминологические системы. Слова Будды "Какова причина, какова предпосылка?" напоминают мне о совете Козьмы Пруткова "Зри в корень!", призывая исследовать на опыте истоки явлений.

----------


## ddd

А. - Речь идет о созерцании непостоянства - явления, его возникновения и его прекращения. Причем далее прямо говорится о созерцании "факторов возникновения" (samudayadhamma) и "факторов исчезновения" (vayadhamma), то есть об анализе в смысле взаимообусловленного возникновения. 

  Так это созерцание мыслительно активное, когда в топку непостоянства закидываются мысли по мере их возникновения.
Мыслительно активное созерцание осуществляется на основе буддовой активности, которую называют еще драгоценной бодхичиттой (ум просветления). 
  Таким образом в процессе медитативной практики идет активный поиск и поддержание правильного воззрения и естественного состояния ума. 
  "Факторами" служат сами мысли, а анализ затрагивает весь процесс медитативного погружения (самадхи).
 При чем здесь взаимообусловленное возникновение? Для кого мы собираемся писать отчет?
  Созерцание - это единое состояние концентрации и медитативного погружения в свою (буддову) природу.

  Так я понял тему.

----------


## sergey

> Значит, можно отследить исчезновение гнева.


Насчет гнева и других санскар сейчас ничего не скажу, м.б. я упростил динамику в своем предыдущем сообщении, не знаю.
А вот насчет чувств или ощущений (ведана), действительно, есть контакт - возникает чувство, контакта нет - и чувство исчезает. Здесь, конечно все слова - в терминологическом смысле, а не переносном.
Неужели это и имел в виду Будда, когда говорил:
"Phassapaccayavedana. ...
Phassanirodhavedananirodho"?
(Вопрос риторический).

Вообще, по поводу созерцания непостоянства, я думаю, темы могут быть разные. Ведана в Сатипаттхана сутре, кстати, упоминается дважды: сначала отдельно, а потом - в контексте созерцания пяти скандх. И, например, сам Шакьямуни ведь под деревом Бодхи созерцал, в частности, именно 12 нидан в прямом и обратном порядке. Это - к тому. что внимание и ум можно направлять по разному.

В предыдущем моем постинге сначала была неправильная ссылка, если кто успел безрезультатно кликнуть - я уже исправил.

----------


## ddd

Есть, правда, другое понимание непостоянства:
Будда говорил: «Все составные вещи непостоянны. Также как концепция того, что след слона самый большой из всех следов, так и концепция непостоянства самая известная». Когда мы по-настоящему поймём, что все сложные вещи не вечны, наша привязанность к постоянству уменьшится. Более того, уменьшится наше цепляние за мимолётные удовольствия этой жизни. Когда мы начинаем понимать реальность того, что все вещи в этой жизни изменяются от момента к моменту, мы становимся более заинтересованными и направляем наши мысли к возвышенной истине.

Понимание непостоянства расслабляет наше жёсткое цепляние за прочную реальность. Оно слабеет и уменьшается. Составные вещи подобны мерцанию звезды, пене на воде, подобны миражу, отражению, эхо. Они как сон.

Цитируется по книге  Чоки Ньима Ринпоче
Учение о предварительных практикахНепостоянство
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Смерть несомненно придёт, неизвестно только, как и когда.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Есть, правда, другое понимание непостоянства: 
> Будда говорил: «Все составные вещи непостоянны. Также как концепция того, что след слона самый большой из всех следов, так и концепция непостоянства самая известная».


Сложно обсуждать (и нужно ли?) в данном контексте цитаты из русских переводов книг учителей других буддийских традиций.
Тем не менее попробую найти общие точки соприкосновения.
По всей видимости, речь идет об известной фразе
'Sabbe   sa'nkhaaraa aniccaa', приведенной, например, в 277 строфе Дхаммапады.

Я бы перевел её скорее как "все процессы конструирования непостоянны". Под термином "sa'nkhaaraa" (буквально "приготовление, соединение, связывание") понимаются все обусловленные явления, а именно процессы конструирования тела, ума и речи.




> Когда мы по-настоящему поймём, что все сложные вещи не вечны, наша привязанность к постоянству уменьшится. Более того, уменьшится наше цепляние за мимолётные удовольствия этой жизни. Когда мы начинаем понимать реальность того, что все вещи в этой жизни изменяются от момента к моменту, мы становимся более заинтересованными и направляем наши мысли к возвышенной истине.


В этом треде я как раз собираюсь выяснить, как именно рекомендуется созерцать непостоянство в суттах: как не-вечность, как ежесекундное изменение, или как-либо еще.
Если взять для примера чувство (ведана), то что созерцать - его ежесекундные изменения или его возникновение и исчезновение при возникновении и исчезновении контакта (пхасса). Судя по всему, в суттах имеется в виду второе. 

Вместе с тем я признаю ценность и созерцания ежесекундного изменения, рекомендуемого, например, в Вимуттимагге, где описывается два созерцания непостоянства - через причины и условия взаимообусловленного возникновения, и через ежесекундное обновление конструкций, подобное огню лампы. (Если бы в русском языке было такое слово, я бы сказал "ежемгновенное").

Здесь мне важно выяснить исходные рекомендации по созерцанию непостоянства в суттах. Я не обнаружил в суттах интерпретации непостоянства как непрерывного изменения.




> Составные вещи подобны мерцанию звезды, пене на воде, подобны миражу, отражению, эхо. Они как сон.


Подобные метафоры обусловленных явлений есть, например, в сутте:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-095.html

----------


## Ассаджи

> Так это созерцание мыслительно активное, когда в топку непостоянства закидываются мысли по мере их возникновения.


Как я уже говорил, в данном фрагменте Сатипаттхана сутты не идет речь о мышлении. Из восьми джхан мышление (витакка) происходит только в первой. Мышление - это лишь часть одной из совокупностей (кхандх). В сутте идет речь об отслеживании непостоянства всех пяти кхандх.

Тем не менее можно отследить и непостоянство мышления. То, что одна мысль уходит, а другая затем приходит, еще не говорит о непостоянстве мышления как процесса. Этот процесс продолжается, и может создаться впечатление, что он вечен.

А вот когда отслеживается предпосылка мышления - процесс наслоения иллюзии (папаньча), отслеживается возникновение мышления с началом этого процесса и прекращение с завершением этого процесса, то ни о какой вечности уже не может быть и речи.

Это звено причинно-следственной связи 
папаньча --> витакка
описывается, например, в сутте:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon/digha/dn21.html

Раз процесс мышления непостоянен, то он не приносит удовлетворения (дуккха), и не является "моим" или "мной" (анатта). В таком случае можно научиться его прекращать (ниродха) через прекращение его необходимой предпосылки - процесса наслоения иллюзии (папаньча), перейдя к отсутствию наслоения иллюзии (ниппапаньча).

В небе нет дорог; вне учения Будды нет отшельников. 
Люди находят радость в иллюзиях (папаньча), 
Татхагаты свободны от иллюзий (ниппапаньча).

- Дхаммапада, 254

----------


## ddd

А. - Сложно обсуждать (и нужно ли?) в данном контексте цитаты из русских переводов книг учителей других буддийских традиций. 

Уверен, что для вас - не сложно.  :Smilie:  

А. - Я бы перевел её скорее как "все процессы конструирования непостоянны". Под термином "sa'nkhaaraa" (буквально "приготовление, соединение, связывание") понимаются все обусловленные явления, а именно процессы конструирования тела, ума и речи.

Но это уже не процесс конструирования, а скорее процесс создания. Подобный рождению или подобный тому, как реализовавшиеся йогины(и) умеют извлекать тонкие субстанции из воздуха, питая свои тела. 

А. - В этом треде я как раз собираюсь выяснить, как именно рекомендуется созерцать непостоянство в суттах: как не-вечность, как ежесекундное изменение, или как-либо еще. 
А. - Здесь мне важно выяснить исходные рекомендации по созерцанию непостоянства в суттах. Я не обнаружил в суттах интерпретации непостоянства как непрерывного изменения.

Помоему это подобно решету, которое мы подставляем под льющуюся воду; даже если это решето очень мелкое, вода все равно просачится.
Чтобы видеть нам нужен орган восприятия - глаз, и в этом контексте он подобен решету.
Чтобы видеть больше или изменить характеристики зрения, для этого нам потребуется интуиция, органом которой будет являтся  просветленное состояние нашего существа. 
Более открытый или совершенный ум.
-----------
Начинаем мы с единства расслабления и концентрации (йоги), и постепенно приходим к ясности (созерцанию).

А. - Вместе с тем я признаю ценность и созерцания ежесекундного изменения, рекомендуемого, например, в Вимуттимагге, где описывается два созерцания непостоянства - через причины и условия взаимообусловленного возникновения, и через ежесекундное обновление конструкций, подобное огню лампы. (Если бы в русском языке было такое слово, я бы сказал "ежемгновенное"). 

Конечно, мы оттачиваем ум, помня при этом что его вместилищем является сердце.

А. - Мышление - это лишь часть одной из совокупностей (кхандх). В сутте идет речь об отслеживании непостоянства всех пяти кхандх. 
Тем не менее можно отследить и непостоянство мышления. То, что одна мысль уходит, а другая затем приходит, еще не говорит о непостоянстве мышления как процесса. Этот процесс продолжается, и может создаться впечатление, что он вечен. 

Выделив что-то одно, мы рискуем единством. Принять одну точку зрения вместо другой - конечно же это ничего не говорит о постоянстве мышления, но зато очень много говорит о нашем я. Ведь именно оно (я) и есть единство пяти скандх, корень непостоянства.
Я подобно всем составным вещам, не может выдержать потока времени (непостоянства за пределами умопостроений и концепций).

А. - Раз процесс мышления непостоянен, то он не приносит удовлетворения (дуккха), и не является "моим" или "мной" (анатта). В таком случае можно научиться его прекращать (ниродха) через прекращение его необходимой предпосылки - процесса наслоения иллюзии (папаньча), перейдя к отсутствию наслоения иллюзии (ниппапаньча). 

Чтобы реальность проявилась как иллюзия, надо ой как постараться.  :Smilie:  
И здесь опять подходит рекомендации учителей йоги:

*Необходимо сохранять естественность на пути йоги; необходимо быть естественным на внешнем уровне, необходимо быть естественным на внутреннем уровне, необходимо быть естественным на тайном уровне.*
--------------------
Сутры (для тех кто их понимает  :Smilie: ) по сути дела ничем не отличаются от прямых наствлений поздних буддийских традиций.
 :Cool:

----------


## sergey

Вот отрывок из Сатипаттхана сутры, касающийся чувств (ведана):

Kathanca bhikkhave bhikkhu vedanasu vedananupassi viharati?
 Idha bhikkhave bhikkhu sukham vedanam vediyamano 'sukham vedanam vediyami'ti pajanati. Dukkham vedanam vediyamano 'dukkham vedanam vediyami'ti pajanati. Adukkhamasukham vedanam vediyamano 'adukkhamasukham vedanam vediyami'ti pajanati....

... Samudayadhammanupassi va vedanasu viharati. Vayadhammanupassi va vedanasu viharati. Samudayavayadhammanupassi va vedanasu viharati. ...
Evam kho bhikkhave bhikkhu vedanasu vedananupassi viharati.

И каким образом пребывает монах, отслеживая чувства в чувствах?
При этом,
(1) когда монах испытывает приятное чувство, 
он распознает, что он испытывает приятное чувство; 
(2) когда испытывает противное чувство, 
он распознает, что он испытывает противное чувство; 
(3) когда испытывает не-приятное и не-противное чувство, 
он распознает, что он испытывает не-приятное и не-противное чувство;
...
Он отслеживает факторы возникновения в чувствах, 
либо он отслеживает факторы исчезновения в чувствах, [16]
либо он отслеживает факторы возникновения и исчезновения в чувствах. 
...
И таким образом, монах отслеживает чувства в чувствах. 
(Перевод Д. Ивахненко, в первой строчке я заменил "живет" на "пребывает")

Все же я склонен понимать описанное пребывание как замечание, осознавание присутствующих (=возникающих) чувств (ведана) и во втором кусочке текста - как направление внимания, замечание, наблюдение таких характеристик или свойств этих ведана как возникновение (процесс возникновения) и исчезновение, угасание (процесс исчезновения) или на оба сразу. Однако процесс возникновения или угасания не в контексте причин и следствий, а как просто характеристику, свойство этих ведана - Samudayadhammanupassi vedanasu viharati. В отрывке, откуда цитата, через "или" перечислено несколько вариантов наблюдения -  ведана изнутри, снаружи, и изнутри и снаружи, ее возникновение, угасание, оба, ....
Однако я не сомневаюсь, что во многих других местах говорится об именно причинно-обусловленном возникновении.

----------


## Ассаджи

Давайте заглянем в комментарий к этому отрывку. В нем говорится:

Samudayavayadhammaanupassii  vaati  ettha pana   avijjaasamudayaa   vedanaasamudayoti-aadiihi  pa~ncahi  pa~ncahi  aakaarehi vedanaana.m    samudaya~nca    vaya~nca    passanto    “samudayadhammaanupassii   vaa  vedanaasu  viharati,  vayadhammaanupassii  vaa  vedanaasu  viharati, kaalena  samudayadhammaanupassii  vaa  vedanaasu,  kaalena vayadhammaanupassii   vaa   vedanaasu  viharatii”ti  veditabbo.

По сути почтенный Буддхагхоса ссылается здесь на Патисамбхидамаггу:

“avijjaasamudayaa    vedanaasamudayo,    ta.nhaakammaphassasamudayaa  vedanaasamudayo”

где описываются предпосылки возникновения vedanaa, а именно avijjaa, tan.haa, kamma и phassa. То есть опять же речь идет о взаимообусловленном возникновении.

----------


## Ассаджи

Кстати, вот хорошая книга по Сатипаттхана сутте:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/bps/misc/wayof.html

----------


## sergey

Ассаджи, честно сказать, я не смог полностью перевести отрывок из Буддагхоши. Знаете, есть такое выражение "читаю и перевожу со словарем", так вот про мое понимание новичка в области пали можно сказать "с большим трудом читаю и перевожу со словарем и учебником".
Не могу, в частности, пристроить vaati - 2-ое слово в тексте. В кратком пали-англ. словаре есть:
vaati (va + a) blows; emits some smell.
vatti (adj.), (in cpds.) one who keeps up, practises, or causes to go on.
Не нашел - aadihi, если это не суффикс какой-нибудь.
Если ettha pana - "здесь и", то м.б. описанное про avijjaasamudayaa vedanaasamudayoti можно понимать как вариант созерцания.
Не понятно, причем здесь pa~ncahi aakaarehi - т.е. пятью видами появляется ведана? Имеется в виду пять органов (точнее - способностей) чувств, что ли.
Плюс все эти грамматические формы, о-о-о...
Kaalena (вовремя) что означает? М.б. здесь наблюдение за разворачиванием процесса во времени - возникновением и угасанием.
Туман... (но с просветами).

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, честно сказать, я не смог полностью перевести отрывок из Буддагхоши. Знаете, есть такое выражение "читаю и перевожу со словарем", так вот про мое понимание новичка в области пали можно сказать "с большим трудом читаю и перевожу со словарем и учебником".


Вот и мне не хочется полностью переводить  :Smilie: , поэтому я и привел выше ссылку на книгу, где полностью передан смысл комментария:

Samudayadhammanupassi = "Contemplating origination-things." In this contemplation of feeling, the bhikkhu dwells seeing the origination and the dissolution of the aggregate of feeling or seeing the origination of feeling at one time and the dissolution of feeling at another time, by way of ignorance, craving and so forth, in the five ways mentioned in the Section on the Modes of Deportment.

vaati - vaa (или) + ti (кавычки);
aadihi - aadi (и т. д.) + hi (падежное окончание);
ettha pana - а здесь, при этом;
kaalena - временами, иногда;

Перевожу комментарий:
"Либо факторы возникновения и исчезновения" - при этом он пятью способами рассматривает возникновение и исчезновение чувств - пятерку "с возникновением неведения возникает чувство", и т.д. Так нужно понимать: "Он постоянно отслеживает факторы возникновения в чувствах, 
либо он постоянно отслеживает факторы исчезновения в чувствах, либо он постоянно отслеживает то факторы возникновения, то факторы исчезновения в чувствах".

Далее комментарий ссылается на уже сказанное в разделе о теле:

Samudaya-dhammanupassi = "Contemplating origination-things." Also dissolution-things are included here. Origination and dissolution should be dwelt upon by way of the fivefold method beginning with the words: "He, thinking 'the origination of materiality comes to be through the origination of ignorance,' in the sense of the origin of conditions, sees the arising of the aggregate of materiality." 

In the same way he sees the arising of the aggregate of materiality through the origination of craving, karma and food, in the sense of the origin of conditions, and also while seeing the sign of birth [nibbatti lakkhana passanto pi]. He sees the passing away of the aggregate while thinking that the dissolution of materiality comes to be through the dissolution of ignorance, in the sense of the dissolution of conditions, and through the dissolution of craving, karma and food, in the same way, and while seeing the sign of vicissitude [viparinamalakkhana]. 

Для всех пяти совокупностей (кхандх) по Патисамбхидамагге первыми тремя предпосылками выступают неведение, жажда и камма. Для формы четвертая предпосылка - еда, а для чувств - контакт. Пятой характеристикой выступает порождение (ниббати) в случае отслеживания возникновения, и преобразование (випаринама) в случае отслеживания исчезновения.

В общем самая содержательная предпосылка для чувства - контакт, так как остальные относятся ко всем совокупностям.

То есть, получается, нужно отслеживать, как чувство возникает с возникновением контакта, и как оно исчезает с исчезновением контакта, как и рекомендуется во многих суттах, а также роль неведения, жажды и каммы в возникновении и исчезновении чувства. При этом можно настраиваться либо на возникновение (порождение), либо на исчезновение (распад, преобразование), либо и на то, и на другое.

Вот, например, глянул на монитор - возникло чувство, отвлекся - исчезло, возникла мысль о чем-то - тоже возникло чувство, исчезла мысль - исчезло чувство.

А бывает - тупо что-то чувствуешь, а не знаешь отчего. Значится, неведение, жажда и карма  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

Спасибо за перевод!  Книгу с комментариями я скачал сразу, но она довольно-таки объемная, с ходу не прочтешь.

----------


## sergey

Действительно, в "The way of mindfullness" изложены подробные толкования Сатипаттхана-сутры комментаторами и приведено много переводов палийских слов и выражений.

----------


## PampKin Head

Чтобы добиться созерцания непостоянства, желательно бы быть успешным в созерцании постоянства для начала. )

PS 


> Таким образом, согласно ранним источникам, речь идет не о неком потоке постоянного изменения, а о возникновении и исчезновении в связи с возникновением и исчезновением соответствующих предпосылок.


читта с ее читтасика - это постоянное возникновение и исчезновение, постоянный поток этого процесса... который пресутствует всегда (ну кроме уникальной ситуации ниродха саммапати). посему на уровне читты непостаянство можно наблюдать всегда, а не эпизодически (если у вас, конечно же, есть такие способности соответсвующей экагаты).

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Когда-то одного реализованного ламу спросили -- "что ты видишь, когда смотришь на горы?"
он ответил -- "я вижу нескончаемый поток изменений"

----------


## Aion

Медитируйте!  :Cool:

----------


## Ассаджи

Закрываю тему, чтобы в ней не публиковали что в голову взбредет.

Продолжение темы - на форуме "Постижение" https://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=732.0

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2022)

----------

